# New pictures of the girls



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I finally have new pictures of my girls. Took me awhile but I got them.









Lola looking kind of alien like.









Daddy holding Lola.









I look like poop! I havn't showered yet so I look horrible. But Lola looks good.









Licking some ice.









Raven









The girls










Lola looking like a show dog.









Raven hiding


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

that's so cute


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

They're so cute. They look so scared.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Raven always looks kind of worried, it is just her expression. Lola got picked up from her nap in the 3rd picture but she was falling asleep on me when I took it...Hah.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco always has that scared look too that's why I don't have many pics of him  I love your babies they're adorable Raven is really lovely


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Haha, yeah but it is cute when they look worried! Hehe. I love my girls, they are the greatest puppies ever. 

Raven's ears were up for a few days but then they fell again heh.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mias are floppy now too she's losing alot of teeth.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Lola and Raven havn't lost any, that I know of.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Cute girls!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Good to know that neither of them are pregnant or have parvo yet. 

Gotta say Raven is a little cutie, too bad she's not healthy.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Raven is adorable... I really hope that she makes it 

Lola looks like a total show dog! You should show her. I wonder if apri has any shows? She would win


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi has that scared look as well ... she has some dark fur on her eyebrows that kinda make it look like she's worried. I think it's so cute ^_^


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Excuse you piggiepie? Why the hell would my dog be pregnant??? That was really rude. I have protected my dogs from everything.

Raven is going to make it, I have kept the hernia soft by just feeding her wet food and soft treats. If it looks like it is getting any bigger than I'm going to get it fixed, if not I'm waiting until she gets neutered.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

They're adorable. Lola is really growing up. They lose that puppy look so quickly! Lola's eyes are so light. I've never noticed that before. 

Best wishes to little Miss Raven and her operation. Sounds like you're on top of things with that.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Raven's getting neutered? I don't think they do that on females. :?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:laughing3: nope that is impossible


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You never do know nowadays!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

No, I said when she gets fixed. I never said neutered. Both my puppies are getting spayed. 

Thank you 'tucker and jasper', I'm doing all I can to make my little Raven feel good. Her sister is on top of it more than I am hah. She is always checking on her and everything, it is so cute.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> Excuse you piggiepie? Why the hell would my dog be pregnant??? That was really rude. I have protected my dogs from everything.
> 
> Raven is going to make it, I have kept the hernia soft by just feeding her wet food and soft treats. If it looks like it is getting any bigger than I'm going to get it fixed, if not I'm waiting until she gets *neutered*.


Looks like you said neutered to me.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Uh....huh-huh-uh-huh-uh.....

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Stop with the smart remarks I'm sick to death of them


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Why is everyone picking arguments lately? Kind of like junior high schoolers who think they are way cooler than someone else (you know....putting someone else down so THEY can look good in their own eyes!) Quit acting like you and your dogs are way "better" than anyone elses!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Love-Lola....your chi's, Lola and Raven are georgeous!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

No one is putting her down to look cool... she bought both of these dogs from a puppy mill, KNOWING that she was supporting a puppy mill. She is planning on buying more dogs from the same puppy mill in the future.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay.........but what happens to the puppies that dont get bought????? Are they killed? That would be even sadder. At least they are being cared for by Love-Lola.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

haha to be cool? come on thats just stupid. its obvious why there are some people that dont agree with how she buys, or treats her dogs. and if you think its ok what shes doing than thats really sad bc she supporting a cruel business. yes she already has them but bringing them into parvo infected areas, hitting them, etc doesnt sound like a good owner to me.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Okay.........but what happens to the puppies that dont get bought????? Are they killed? That would be even sadder. At least they are being cared for by Love-Lola.


but the point is by buying them shes keeping the puppymills in business....isnt that worse. just imagine what the moms of these puppies go through....its horrible


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes... if no one bought the puppies the mill would be forced to shut down... and I am sure the puppies would be placed into a rescue. Breeding puppies with health problems and not caring is horrible.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I understand that......but still my question is what happens to puppies that dont get bought? I dont believe in puppy mills either, but what happens to them? Are they abandoned, put to sleep, or what? It seems like a bad cycle. I just dont like to see puppies put down because they are unwanted.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

the puppymill would hopefully be shut down and all the dogs would get proper health treatment and go into rescue centers. but if people keep buying them than they stay in business and abuse more and more innocent dogs 

eta: no one can save all the puppymill dogs..its more help to not buy them bc that would end the abuse and misery of many dogs


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The puppies will go to rescues or animal control, or they are euthanized. If puppymills have to close down, they can no longer breed puppies, which is good.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Stop with the smart remarks I'm sick to death of them


You know I love you guys and I agree, but....*points up* :thumbleft: Lets be respectful of the mods.  No offense to anyone, by any means. Like I said, you know I love you guys.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Okay so I didn't realize I said neautered god, obviously some people in this community think they are better than us all and don't make mistakes. If you all didn't read, I'm not getting any more chihuahuas. The only reason I bought Raven was because of the hernia, she would of killed the dog. I don't talk to the lady anymore, she has convinced everyone that she is a puppymill. I didn't realize it at first but now I do. I'm not buying anymore chihuahuas and especially not from that lady.

Thank you to everyone who isn't acting like a schoolkid.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i hope that wasnt to me bc im not saying anything to be funny.....


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I directed that to the people who think that people can't make mistakes. People who think I'm still buying dogs from that breeder.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

well no one thinks people cant make mistakes but you knew she was a puppymill after you got lola...but you still got raven then you said you wanted that long haired boy chi. you kind of have to understand why people would get upset....


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Closing this thread ...................................................................................................................


----------

